# GTX 460 768mb or HD 5770 1GB ??



## Gamepsyched

I am deciding which card to get to upgrade my system, I made the mistake of not building my computer and bought an acer m5810 with I7 chip but it came with a crappy GTS 240 and the GPU is way out of class with the graphics.

Just to let you all know i am a novice not experienced with overclocking or anything (Any info will help) But i do like to game out and would like the best performance for the price

My choices are: EDIT

Decided on 2 different cards help me decide

HD radeon 5830 1GB - 220$

OR

Geforce GTX 460 1GB - 220$

All help is appreciated


----------



## StrangleHold

The 460. With ATI you would be looking at the 5830.


----------



## bomberboysk

$210 for the 768mb? Spend the extra and get the 1GB, not only do you get more memory bus width, but more ROPs, which help performance quite alot:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130565

Or if you want a lifetime warranty:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187113


----------



## Twist86

I wouldn't trust a company that is called "sparkle" but id go with the eVGA as they have the best warranty especially if you wanna overclock (gotta register your card on their site)

Plus @ Bomber isn't the 768mb 192bit vs 256bit? For $20 its worth getting the 1GB version anyways.


----------



## Gamepsyched

The 1 gig is about 60$ more i use newegg.ca it was in canadian dollars


EDIT: nvm found 1 gig for 220 also found a 5830 for the same price but its PC express 2.1 and mine is 2.0 is it still compatible??


----------



## JLuchinski

Yes, PCI express 2.1 cards are backwards compatible with PCI express 2.0 slots, you will be fine.


----------



## Gamepsyched

JLuchinski said:


> Yes, PCI express 2.1 cards are backwards compatible with PCI express 2.0 slots, you will be fine.



So then i guess im changing my thread haha should i go with GTX 460 1GB or HD5830 1GB !?!


----------



## bomberboysk

Twist86 said:


> I wouldn't trust a company that is called "sparkle" but id go with the eVGA as they have the best warranty especially if you wanna overclock (gotta register your card on their site)
> 
> Plus @ Bomber isn't the 768mb 192bit vs 256bit? For $20 its worth getting the 1GB version anyways.


Thats what i said, more memory bus width on the 1gb, plus more ROPs(the memory bus width doesnt make nearly as much difference as the fact the 1gb has 32ROPs vs 24 on the 768mb).


Gamepsyched said:


> So then i guess im changing my thread haha should i go with GTX 460 1GB or HD5830 1GB !?!


Still the 460, the 460 overclocks well and is the better card IMO.


----------



## linkin

1GB GTX 460. no discussion


----------



## Gamepsyched

Ok so GTX 460 it is? i am ordering now , i am in germany for 2 more weeks so it should be at home when i get there 

This is what im ordering: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261075


----------



## bomberboysk

That card is fine, $10 more for the zotac and you will get a lifetime warranty vs only two years though.


----------



## Gamepsyched

I have no experience with zotac they trustworthy?? no reviews


----------



## bomberboysk

Gamepsyched said:


> I have no experience with zotac they trustworthy?? no reviews



Zotac has been around for awhile, good company.


----------



## Gamepsyched

Wooh ordered it shoud be at my home soon ordered a 6 foot hdmi cabe for onlz 10 bucks too yay


----------



## lemon07r

Get this (galaxy geforce gtx 465) for $207 tax free, and only $5 shipping
http://www.futurepowerpc.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1942-60XGH3HS3CUD&REFID=FR
BTW gtx 465 kills gtx460 and 5770


----------



## maroon1

lemon07r said:


> Get this (galaxy geforce gtx 465) for $207 tax free, and only $5 shipping
> http://www.futurepowerpc.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1942-60XGH3HS3CUD&REFID=FR
> BTW gtx 465 kills gtx460 and 5770




Actually, GTX 460 1GB is better than GTX 465 in most cases


----------



## 87dtna

maroon1 said:


> Actually, GTX 460 1GB is better than GTX 465 in most cases



Correct, plus overclocked the gtx460 smokes it while using way less power and running way cooler.

OP- You made a good choice getting the zotac gtx460 1gb, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## lemon07r

It is? wow maybe I should pay more attention NVidia these days,I got tired of waiting for fermi and gave up, so I didn't care when it did come out.


----------



## 87dtna

The gtx465, 470, and 480 are based off the GF100 chipset.  The GTX460 is the new GF104, which seems superior.   But the 460 still has a low number of stream processors, if it had as much as the 470 it would be better than the 480!  LOL.  Comparing a GTX465 to a GTX460 is a lot like comparing a GTX280 VS 275. They are similar performance, but the 275 runs cooler and uses less power...it overclocks better too so it's actually better performance.  Same deal with the 460.

The gtx475 is set to come out in quarter 3 of this year.  It will probably be stronger than the 470, but probably not the 480.  They aren't giving the 475 as much stream processors as even the 470 has and it seems they are keeping it at 1gb of ram for some reason.  IMO the 475 should have gotten atleast 1280mb like the 470 has.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> The gtx465, 470, and 480 are based off the GF100 chipset.  The GTX460 is the new GF104, which seems superior.   But the 460 still has a low number of stream processors, if it had as much as the 470 it would be better than the 480!  LOL.  Comparing a GTX465 to a GTX460 is a lot like comparing a GTX280 VS 275. They are similar performance, but the 275 runs cooler and uses less power...it overclocks better too so it's actually better performance.  Same deal with the 460.
> 
> The gtx475 is set to come out in quarter 3 of this year.  It will probably be stronger than the 470, but probably not the 480.  They aren't giving the 475 as much stream processors as even the 470 has and it seems they are keeping it at 1gb of ram for some reason.  IMO the 475 should have gotten atleast 1280mb like the 470 has.



475 is more or less a 460 with all the shaders. Also, the shaders arent what are going to cripple graphics performance compared to the 480. The "GTX475" or whatever it shall be called is still stuck with only 32 ROP's, while GF100 has 48 ROPs. The GTX470 still has 40 ROPs, so the "GTX475" is going to have to be clocked relatively high to compete with the current GTX470.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> 475 is more or less a 460 with all the shaders. Also, the shaders arent what are going to cripple graphics performance compared to the 480. The "GTX475" or whatever it shall be called is still stuck with only 32 ROP's, while GF100 has 48 ROPs. The GTX470 still has 40 ROPs, so the "GTX475" is going to have to be clocked relatively high to compete with the current GTX470.



An overclocked 460 1gb is pretty much stock 470 performance.  The 475 is going to have it's full SP's, and even higher clocks, it should be ATLEAST the same performance if not better while running cooler, being smaller, and using less energy.
The super high core clocks are giving the GF104 cards the edge even with less ROP's.


----------



## Gamepsyched

Yea im stoked for the zotac im back from germany in 1 week and it will be mine! , i have no experience building comps or overclockin 

It doesnt look hard to install a GFX card ive taken apart older comps and laptops before 

I probably shouldnt overclock knowing nothing about it if anyone has some tips it would help


----------



## 87dtna

I use MSI afterburner to overclock, great program and you can also overvolt with it too.  Just monitor your temps when overclocked, and switch to manual fan speed instead of auto.  Auto lets the card get pretty hot, I typically run like 50-60% fan all the time.


----------

